
CIA Coding Conventions for Python - shagunsodhani
https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_26607631.html
======
thomask0
Looks to be 1:1 lifted from the Google style-guide

[https://google.github.io/styleguide/pyguide.html](https://google.github.io/styleguide/pyguide.html)

~~~
rgacote
Not quite 1:1. Google's very first language rule, "Run pylint..." is missing.
Interesting that a tool set for hacking does not focus on basic code review
tools.

------
vvdcect
This is their git tips & tricks
[https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_1179773.html](https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_1179773.html)

~~~
ivelkov
It's embarrassing to see that the CIA's Self-Signed Cert trick advocates
"http.sslVerify false".

